# Vaccine



## Włoskipolak 72

How do you say vaccine in your langauage ?
The word vaccine, and vaccination, actually comes from the name for a pox virus—the cowpox virus, _vaccinia_, to be exact?
The _Oxford English Dictionary_ credits the French for coining the term vaccine in 1800 and vaccination in 1803 (although there are cognates in Italian, _vaccino_, Portuguese, _vacina_, and Spanish, _vacuna_)

Polish

vaccine = szczepionka  [ʃʧ̑ɛˈpʲjɔ̃nka]

vaccinate = szczepić

Od XIV w.; pochodzi od psłow. *ščepiti / *ščepati ‘łupać, rozszczepiać’ > ‘rozszczepiać drzewko, by włożyć zaszczepkę’.
Dawniej występowała forma szczepać ‘łupać na szczapy, rozłupywać’

From XIV cen.; it comes from Proto-Slavic. * Ščepiti / * Ščepati 'peel, split'> 'split the tree to insert a scion ,shoot .'


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Vaccine: *«Εμβόλιο»* [emˈvɔ.li.ɔ] (neut.) < Byzantine Greek neuter diminutive *«ἐμβόλιον» embólion*, which described the _tip of the lance/spear_, later, the _muzzle***_ in general, from the Classical neuter noun *«ἔμβολον» émbŏlŏn* --> _prow of triremes (warships), wedge, bolt, bar_, a compound: Classical prefix and preposition *«ἐν» ĕn* (which becomes *«ἐμ-» ĕm-* when the next word starts with a labial consonant) + deverbative noun *«βόλος/βολή» bólŏs* (masc.) or *bolḗ* (fem.) --> _throw(ing)_ < Classical v. *«βάλλω» bắllō*; the medical term is no more than 200 years old. In Modern Greek, «έμβολο» [ˈem.vɔ.lɔ] (neut.) is still the _wedge, nozzle_, but *«εμβόλιο»* [emˈvɔ.li.ɔ] (neut.) is only the _vaccine_.

Vaccination: *«Εμβολιασμός»* [em.vɔ.li.aˈzmɔs] (masc.), a word constructed in 1833.

To vaccinate: *«Εμβολιάζω»* [em.vɔ.liˈa.zɔ], also constructed in 1833.

** *And the _nozzle_


----------



## hui

Finnish:

*rokko* = pox
*rokote* = vaccine
*rokotus* = vaccination
*rokottaa* = to vaccinate


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

apmoy70 said:


> Greek:
> 
> Vaccine: *«Εμβόλιο»* [emˈvɔ.li.ɔ] (neut.) < Byzantine Greek neuter diminutive *«ἐμβόλιον» embólion*, which described the _tip of the lance/spear_, later, the _muzzle***_ in general, from the Classical neuter noun *«ἔμβολον» émbŏlŏn* --> _prow of triremes (warships), wedge, bolt, bar_, a compound: Classical prefix and preposition *«ἐν» ĕn* (which becomes *«ἐμ-» ĕm-* when the next word starts with a labial consonant) + deverbative noun *«βόλος/βολή» bólŏs* (masc.) or *bolḗ* (fem.) --> _throw(ing)_ < Classical v. *«βάλλω» bắllō*; the medical term is no more than 200 years old. In Modern Greek, «έμβολο» [ˈem.vɔ.lɔ] (neut.) is still the _wedge, nozzle_, but *«εμβόλιο»* [emˈvɔ.li.ɔ] (neut.) is only the _vaccine_.
> 
> Vaccination: *«Εμβολιασμός»* [em.vɔ.li.aˈzmɔs] (masc.), a word constructed in 1833.
> 
> To vaccinate: *«Εμβολιάζω»* [em.vɔ.liˈa.zɔ], also constructed in 1833.
> 
> ** *And the _nozzle_


So the medical termin is quite modern.

And what about  *μπόλι *? Does it mean graft ?

To insert a *graft* in another tree.

From Middle Dutch graft (“canal”), from graven (“dig”).The contemporary senses “depth of digging blade” and “narrow spade” may have a separate history, but this is uncertain. 
Compare Old Norse _grǫft_ (“the action of digging”). Attested from the 17th century.

In Polish,  graft = vaccine , szczepić , przeszczep = (medicine) transplant ,operation.


----------



## apmoy70

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> So the medical termin is quite modern.
> 
> And what about  *μπόλι *? Does it mean graft ?
> ...


Yes it does and it's simply the aphetism and apocope of εμβόλιο > εμβόλιο > *μβόλι > μπόλι (pronounced [ˈbɔ.li] (neut.)).
The verb then becomes *«μπολιάζω»* [bɔˈʎa.zɔ] --> _to graft (a plant)._
In human medicine, graft is *«μόσχευμα»*  [ˈmɔ.sçev.ma] (neut.) < ByzGr neut. noun *«μόσχευμα» móskheu̯ma* --> _shoot, slip_ < Classical masc. noun *«μόσχος» móskʰŏs* --> _offshoot of plants, slip, stalk of a leaf, young cow, heifer, calf_ (PIE *mosǵʰo-/*mosgʰo- _young of an animal, young shoot_ cf Arm. մոզին (mozin), _calf, heifer_, Lith. māzgas, _bud of a tree_).


----------



## Kaoss

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> How do you say vaccine in your langauage ?
> The word vaccine, and vaccination, actually comes from the name for a pox virus—the cowpox virus, _vaccinia_, to be exact?
> The _Oxford English Dictionary_ credits the French for coining the term vaccine in 1800 and vaccination in 1803 (although there are cognates in Italian, _vaccino_, Portuguese, _vacina_, and Spanish, _vacuna_)
> 
> Polish
> 
> vaccine = szczepionka  [ʃʧ̑ɛˈpʲjɔ̃nka]
> 
> vaccinate = szczepić
> 
> Od XIV w.; pochodzi od psłow. *ščepiti / *ščepati ‘łupać, rozszczepiać’ > ‘rozszczepiać drzewko, by włożyć zaszczepkę’.
> Dawniej występowała forma szczepać ‘łupać na szczapy, rozłupywać’
> 
> From XIV cen.; it comes from Proto-Slavic. * Ščepiti / * Ščepati 'peel, split'> 'split the tree to insert a scion ,shoot .'


The Spanish "Vacuna" comes from "vaca" (cow). The cow's virus is the "viruela vacuna" (lit. cow's smallpox). "Vacuno" can refer to anything related to cows: milk, meat.


----------



## Awwal12

Russian вакцина (vaktsína [vɐk'ʦɨnə]), quite unsurprisingly.


----------



## merquiades

Awwal12 said:


> Russian вакцина (vaktsína [vɐk'ʦɨnə]), quite unsurprisingly.


Actually it is. I'd have expected something more Slavic looking like the Polish word.


----------



## apmoy70

jackle said:


> What about embolus and embolization, what do you use for that instead?


For embolus, we use the feminine form *«εμβολή»* [em.vɔˈli] < Classical feminine noun *«ἐμβολή» ĕmbŏlḗ* --> _charge, insertion, ramming (of a ship), discharge of a missile_ < *«ἐν» ĕn* + fem. *«βολή» bŏlḗ* (for their etymology check one of my previous posts).
For embolization we use *«εμβολισμός»* [em.vɔ.liˈzmɔs] (masc.).
Note *«εμβολιασμός»* [em.vɔ.li.aˈzmɔs] (masc.) --> _vaccination_ ≠ *«εμβολισμός»* [em.vɔliˈzmɔs] (masc.) --> _embolization_


----------



## Awwal12

merquiades said:


> Actually it is. I'd have expected something more Slavic looking like the Polish word.


Well, Russian is pretty anti-puristic. In fact, even most of its Slavic scientific terms are Slavonicisms. Speaking of native technical terms describing modern realities, I can think only about "airplane", "motor ship" and "diesel locomotive" at the moment (plus a couple more of hybrid compound terms, like in "electric locomotive"), at least if we exclude machine parts (of course there are native terms for things like gears and shafts, even though they're heavily diluted by loans from German).

Russian does have a native term for "vaccination" - прививка (privivka [pɾʲɪ'vʲifkə] - "(an act of) vaccination"; "graft"), but not for vaccine itself.


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

прививка

What's the root of the verb here? Is it -ви? So, при is prefix, ви would be some verb, what would be its infinitive and meaning? Maybe it's related to Slovene viti 'to wind, to turn'


----------



## Penyafort

In *Catalan*, two possibilities are accepted by official dictionaries:

1) el *vaccí *- the one which agrees with most Romance languages and which comes from the learned adjective for something related to cows. This is mostly used in the written language or in the media. Derived terms: *vaccinació *(act), *vaccinador *(person), *vaccinar *(verb), *vaccínic *(adjective).​​2) la *vacuna *- the one which entered from Spanish a century ago and is the most used in common speech. Derived terms: *vacunació *(act), *vacunador *(person), *vacunar *(verb).​


----------



## Awwal12

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> прививка
> 
> What's the root of the verb here? Is it -ви? So, при is prefix, ви would be some verb, what would be its infinitive and meaning? Maybe it's related to Slovene viti 'to wind, to turn'


It's при-ви-в-к-а (at least without going deep into theoretical morphology). The root is basically the same as in вить (to wind/twine), вью (I wind/twine); the closest English cognate is "wire". The meaning "vaccination" arises from the meaning "grafting" (hornicultural); the latter is apparently related to the method of connecting the graft to the stem.


----------



## Şafak

*Turkish*:

I am only familiar with *aşı*. You hear the word every day.


----------



## Dymn

Penyafort said:


> is the most used in common speech.





Penyafort said:


> This is mostly used in the written language or in the media.


To be clear, "_vaccí_" is mostly used in _some, _very few media. "_Vacuna_" is by far the most common in any register, and I think most people have found out about "_vaccí_" for the first time during this pandemic.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


Kaoss said:


> The Spanish "Vacuna" comes from "vaca" (cow). The cow's virus is the "viruela vacuna" (lit. cow's smallpox). "Vacuno" can refer to anything related to cows: milk, meat.



The same of the Italian _vaccino._


----------



## Penyafort

Dymn said:


> To be clear, "_vaccí_" is mostly used in _some, _very few media. "_Vacuna_" is by far the most common in any register, and I think most people have found out about "_vaccí_" for the first time during this pandemic.



Well, a quick search shows that the media in which it is used are quite a few and from all over the Catalan-speaking area. What I simply meant, though, was that the word is written rather than spoken.

I personally think that the overdose of the word these days is a good opportunity to use the most genuine one more often and I applaud the media and journalists that do it. After all, we say _bústia _and _entrepà _just because one single person proposed it. 

Note: If I say "the most genuine one", it's simply because that _-uno/una_ ending is a very Spanish thing that you don't see in other Romance languages. Where Spanish has _caballuno, porcuno, toruno/boyuno, gatuno, cervuno, osuno, ovejuno, perruno, zorruno, asnuno_ and vacuno, we have _cavallí, porquí, boví, moixí, cerví, ursí, oví, caní, rabosí, asiní_ and _vaquí _or the more learned _vaccí_. We never see "cavallú", "porcú", "bovú" or "vacú" in Catalan, so why use _vacuna _in the same way we used _bussó(n)_? This is not about reinstating an ancient word from the _Cròniques_, it's simply prioritising the logical already-existing genuine word in a doublet.


----------



## Dymn

Penyafort said:


> We never see "cavallú", "porcú", "bovú" or "vacú" in Catalan, so why use _vacuna _in the same way we used _bussó(n)_?


My honest opinion is _busson_ with that final _-n_ had clearly non-Catalan morphology so it was banned from official dictionaries whereas _vacuna_ although with a Spanish suffix can perfecly pass for a Catalan native word.


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: _*vaccin, vaccinatie*_, whereas we would have used _*inenting/inenten*_ before, I think (to graft).

In German *im*_*pfen* _is used, also grafting...


----------



## Şafak

ThomasK said:


> Dutch: vaccin, vaccinatie, whereas we would have use inenting/inenten before, I think (to graft).
> 
> In German impfen is used, also grafting...


German:

1) die Impfung, der Impfstoff
2) impfen (someone) but sich impfen lassen (to get vaccinated)


----------



## SamQhest

Spanish:

Vacuna, vacunar, vacunación,


----------



## Terio

French :

vaccin [vak'sɛ̃]

vacciner [vaksi'ne]

vaccination [vacksina'sjɔ̃]


----------



## Linnets

alfaalfa said:


> The same of the Italian _vaccino._



I add pronunciation:
_vaccino_ [vatˈtʃiːno]
_vaccinare_ [vattʃiˈnaːre]
_vaccinazione_ [ˌvattʃinatˈtsjoːne]
I find /-ku-/ in Spanish quite peculiar.


----------

